# names of keys and symbols



## Nanon

Dear All,

The idea is coming from here.
Could you please list the names of keys and symbols used for telephones, computer keyboard s etc... in your language? 
It is always difficult to follow an instruction when receiving a phone call, leaving a message in an answering machine, etc... if one does not know the name of those @^\`|[{ keys... 

So I am starting with French:

# dièse
* astérisque / étoile ("étoile" seems to be the most used for telephones)
- tiret (sometimes called "tiret du 6" by users of French keyboards: the key has - in lower case and 6 in upper case)
_ souligné (sometimes called "tiret du 8" for similar reasons as above)
() parenthèses
[] crochets
{} accolades
/ barre oblique, slash
\ barre oblique inversée, anti-slash
& et, "et commercial", esperluette (the last word is used in typography)
@ arrobase ("at" is sometimes heard when giving an email address)
+ plus
= égal
§ paragraphe

Feel free to add some more if needed.


----------



## dudasd

Serbian

# taraba (a slang word, but I think we don't have any better)
* zvezdica
– crta
- crtica
_ donja crta
() zagrada (pl. zagrade)
[] srednja zagrada / četvrtasta zagrada
{} velika zagrada
/ kosa crta nadesno / desna kosa crta
\ kosa crta nalevo / leva kosa crta
& I think we don't have any special word for it, but sometimes English *and* or *an' *is used
@ et, majmunče
+ plus
= jednako
§ paragraf


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian:

#  cancelletto
*  asterisco
-  trattino
_  sottolineato (also trattino basso)
()  parentesi (tonde)
[]  parentesi (quadre)
{} parentesi (graffe)
/   barra (or slash)
\   barra inversa
&   "e" commerciale
@  chiocciola
+   più
=   uguale
§   paragrafo


----------



## ivanovic77

Spanish:

*#* almohadilla, numeral
*** asterisco
*-* guión
*_* subrayado
*()* paréntesis
*[]* corchetes
*{}* llaves
*/* barra
*\* barra inversa
*&* et, 'y' comercial (not used traditionally in Spanish)
*@* arroba
*+* signo más
*=* signo de igualdad, igual
*§* signo de sección


----------



## Benvindo

ivanovic77 said:


> Spanish:
> 
> *#* sustenido (pop. "cerquinha", _little fence_)
> *** asterisco
> *-* traço, menos
> *_* sublinhado
> *()* parênteses
> *[]* colchetes
> *{}* chaves
> */* barra
> *\* barra invertida
> *&* "e" comercial
> *@* arroba
> *+* mais
> *=* igual
> *§* parágrafo
> ´ apóstrofo, plica
> " " aspas
> $ cifrão
> % porcentagem
> ~ til
> > maior
> < menor
> 
> BV


----------



## Outsider

Benvindo said:


> *#* sustenido (pop. "cerquinha", _little fence_) or "cardinal"
> *** asterisco
> *-* traço, menos or "tracinho"
> *_* sublinhado I hear the English name "underscore" a lot
> *()* parênteses
> *[]* colchetes or "parênteses rectos"
> *{}* chaves or chavetas
> */* barra
> *\* barra invertida
> *&* "e" comercial
> *@* arroba
> *+* mais
> *=* igual
> *§* parágrafo
> ´ apóstrofo, plica
> ' ' plicas
> " " aspas
> « » aspas (francesas)
> $ cifrão
> % porcentagem/percentagem
> ~ til
> > maior
> < menor


----------



## spakh

Turkish

# kare
* yıldız
- tire
_ alt çizgi
() parantez
[] köşeli parantez
{} yay parantez
/ taksim
\ sola eğik çizgi
& ve
@ it is called the same as in English, but it may have another name 
+ artı
= eşittir
§ paragraf
´ kesme işareti
" " tırnak işareti
% yüzde
~ yaklaşık
> büyüktür
< küçüktür


----------



## Nanon

Some additions in French (what would I do without Benvindo and Outsider, eh? )

*'* apostrophe (normally ' is used)
*" "* / *« »* guillemets (« » are described as "guillemets typographiques" in most software options) 
*$* dollar
*%* pour cent, pourcentage
*~* tilde
*>* supérieur
*<* inférieur


----------



## Joannes

Dutch:

*#* *hekje*
*** *asterisk*, or *sterretje*
– *gedachtestreepje* 'thought stripe', used when inserting sidethoughts in written text
- *minteken* 'minus sign', used in mathematics; you read it as *min*, eg. 5 - 4 *vijf min vier*
- *liggend streepje* 'lying little stripe', but also (or even rather) known as *koppelteken* 'linking sign', used to connect certain words, e.g. *bom-melding*.
- *afbreekstreepje* 'break off little stripe' or *afbreekteken* 'break off sign', used to split words if you can't get them on one line.
- *weglatingsstreepje* 'omit little stripe', used to omit the part of a compound that is identical to another one around: e.g. *prei- en pompoensoep* 'leak [soup] and pumpkin soup'
*_* I've only seen *underscore*, and the Nederlandse Taalunie doesn't seem to suggest a Dutch equivalent
*()* *haakjes*
*[]* *vierkante haken*
*{}* *accolades*
*/* *schuine streep* (but *slash* is definitely as commonly heard)
*\* *backslash*
*&* *ampersand*
*@* *apenstaart*, but always read *at*, which is also a 'recognized' term
*+* *plusteken*, read as *plus*
*=* *gelijkteken*, or *is-teken*, read as *is*
*§* *paragraafteken*
´ *apostrof*, when used for orthographic reasons, e.g. *auto's*
´ *weglatingsteken* or *afkappingsteken*, when used to indicate that (a) sound(s) was (were) omitted: e.g. *'t* < *het* 'it'
' ' *(enkele) aanhalingstekens*
" " *(dubbele) aanhalingstekens*
« » *guillemets*
$ *dollarteken*, read as *dollar*
% *procentteken*, read as *procent*
~ *tilde*
> < _(mathematic use) _*relationele operatoren*, read as *is groter dan* and *is kleiner dan* resp.
<> _(non-mathematic uses)_ *enkele guillemets* or *punthaken*


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian:

*# ??
* *stjerne*
- *bindestrek*
_ *understrek*
() *parantes / klamme*
[] *hakeparantes*
{} *????*
/ *skråstrek*
\ *skråstrek*
& *''og'' (&)*
@ *krøllalfa*
+ *pluss*
= *er lik*
§ *paragraf*
´ *????*
" " *anførselstegn*
% *prosent*
~ *tilde*
> *????*
< *????*


----------



## OldAvatar

RomanianŞ

# diez
* asterisc / steluţă
- cratimă
() paranteze
[] paranteze drepte
{} acolade
/ bară oblică
\ bară oblică inversă
& şi
@ at, a rond
+ plus
= egal
§ paragraf


----------



## Skybleak

Great question. I get some of these mixed up myself all the time, maybe listing them for once in writing will help me remember...

* Finnish:*

# _ruutu _(_square or clubs _in card games)_, risuaita _(lit. _twig fence_)
* _tähti_
- _viiva_, _miinus_
_ _alaviiva_
() _sulku_, pl. _(-)sulut_ or _(-)sulkeet_
[] _hakasulku_, see above for plural
{} _kaarisulku_, see above for plural
/ _kauttaviiva_
\ _kenoviiva__
, pilkku
. piste _(_period, dot_)_
; puolipiste _(lit. _half dot_)_
: kaksoispiste _(lit. _double dot_)
& _et-merkki_,apparently officially _ampersandi_ but no-one knows that
@ _ät-merkki_, apparently officially _taksamerkki_ but no-one knows that (e-mail addresses are given name _ät_ domain _piste_ top-level domain)
+ _plus_, _plussa_
= _yhtä suuri kuin _(_as big as_)
§ _pykälä_
' ' _yläpilkku_, pl. _yläpilkut_
" " _lainausmerkki_, pl. _lainausmerkit_
$ _dollari_
% _prosentti_
~ _tilde_
> _suurempi kuin_ (_larger than_)
< _pienempi kuin_ (_smaller than_)

I left out those that I haven't heard pronounced or referred to in Finnish.

(French: )



Nanon said:


> @ arrobase



We were taught this is _arobas_, and Google tells me there are even more forms. Is there some significance to the variations?


----------



## TarisWerewolf

Nanon said:


> @ arrobase ("at" is sometimes heard when giving an email address)



I've heard this referred to as "à commercial" as well. Is it more common in Quebec French?


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:
# firkant
* stjerne
- bindestreg
_ understreg
() parenteser
[] ??
{} ?? (colloqial: tuborg)
/ skråstreg
\ skråstreg
& og
@ snabel a
+ plus
= lig med
§ paragraf


----------



## Nanon

TarisWerewolf said:


> I've heard this referred to as "à commercial" as well. Is it more common in Quebec French?


I might have heard it a couple of times, but it is not so common. Obviously an extension of "et commercial" that dates back from the time of typrewriters...


----------



## Nanon

Skybleak said:


> We were taught this is _arobas_, and Google tells me there are even more forms. Is there some significance to the variations?


 
Probably not - though this word does not appear in all reference dictionaries yet so its spelling is not certain yet - one or two r's?
All sources concur about its origin (Spanish: arroba). My Spanish-speaking part goes for the double r in French... but let's wait till an "official" dictionary or the Academy decide. I may be wrong whereas the form "arobase" is more frequent.
That word is not in the TLF. Sorry, I cannot check the 2007 editions of Larousse and Robert from where I am!
I hear, however, a strong tendency to pronounce the last syllable with a [z] by analogy with "base". This is reflected in writing. 
More about this word here.


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto:*

*#* dieso, krado
*** asterisko, steleto
*-* streketo, dividstreko
*_* substreko
*()* rondaj krampoj
*[]* rektaj krampoj
*{}* kunigaj krampoj
*/* suprenstreko
*\* malsuprenstreko
*&* kaj-signo (kaj), komerca kaj
*@* volvita a, “heliko”, ĉe-signo
*+* pluso
*=* egalsigno
*§* paragrafo
*'* apostrofo
*" "* / *« »* citiloj
*$* dolarsigno
*%* elcentosigno
*~* ondosigno, ondostreko, tildo
*>* pliosigno (pli ol)
*<* malpliosigno (malpli ol)


----------



## DrWatson

Skybleak said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> # _ruutu _(_square or clubs _in card games)_, risuaita _(lit. _twig fence_)
> * _tähti_
> - _viiva_, _miinus_
> _ _alaviiva_
> () _sulku_, pl. _(-)sulut_ or _(-)sulkeet_
> [] _hakasulku_, see above for plural
> {} _kaarisulku_, see above for plural
> / _kauttaviiva_
> \ _kenoviiva__
> , pilkku
> . piste _(_period, dot_)_
> ; puolipiste _(lit. _half dot_)_
> : kaksoispiste _(lit. _double dot_)
> & _et-merkki_,apparently officially _ampersandi_ but no-one knows that
> @ _ät-merkki_, apparently officially _taksamerkki_ but no-one knows that (e-mail addresses are given name _ät_ domain _piste_ top-level domain)
> + _plus_, _plussa_
> = _yhtä suuri kuin _(_as big as_)
> § _pykälä_
> ' ' _yläpilkku_, pl. _yläpilkut_
> " " _lainausmerkki_, pl. _lainausmerkit_
> $ _dollari_
> % _prosentti_
> ~ _tilde_
> > _suurempi kuin_ (_larger than_)
> < _pienempi kuin_ (_smaller than_)



Some additions to Skybleak's otherwise very profound list:

The @ can (at least unofficially) be called *miukumauku* which is actually an onomatopoietic word for cat's meow. I don't know why it's called that, maybe the @ resembles a cat to some extent.

The tilde ~ also has a more native name *aaltoviiva*, literally "wave dash/line"

Ps. Skybleak, I hardly expected to meet a fellow town dweller here . Welcome aboard!


----------



## Skybleak

Thanks, me neither. I actually only added the city after I noticed it next to your posts... 

The first of your additions I did think about myself, but I must've then forgotten to include it. More variations of the _@_ that I've heard are the simpler _miumau_ (_meowmeow_) and also _kissanhäntä_ (_cat's tail_). So I suppose the symbol resembles a cat's tail and not the whole cat, but is also perceived to be making sounds? 

The cat-_@_ (Ooh, look what I just did there! ... a revelation, well, to me at least. ) is probably the strangest association (or lack thereof) in any of the Finnish I know. Just realising the similarity of _cat_ and _at_, I wonder if it's origin is in fact in a misheard _at_? Even if this were true, it looks like it would've then have to had been corrupted further - tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## Nanon

Waow - meow! This discussion about the "cat-@" is funny... 
Did you know that in Russian @ can be read as собака / sobáka = a _dog ? _


----------



## Tedehur

Nanon said:


> # dièse
> * astérisque / étoile ("étoile" seems to be the most used for telephones)
> - tiret (sometimes called "tiret du 6" by users of French keyboards: the key has - in lower case and 6 in upper case)
> _ souligné (sometimes called "tiret du 8" for similar reasons as above)
> () parenthèses
> [] crochets
> {} accolades
> / barre oblique, slash
> \ barre oblique inversée, anti-slash
> & et, "et commercial", esperluette (the last word is used in typography)
> @ arrobase ("at" is sometimes heard when giving an email address)
> + plus
> = égal
> § paragraphe
> 
> Feel free to add some more if needed.



If I might add some info :
*_* is also frequently called *blanc souligné* because it's basically an underlined blank character, or by the english *underscore*.
*/* is also a *barre de fraction*
*\* being then a *barre de fraction inversée* too, as well as a *backslash*.
*&* is also written *esperluète* or *perluette* ; it's the most ancient ligature in french typography, being originally made of an *e* and a *t*, so as to represent the word *et* (and).

Then, there's a tricky one missing from your list :
the blank space is *espace* in french, and it's then feminine : _une _espace (the masculine _un _espace also exists but only means space as in spatial)


----------



## Lugubert

Lots of unofficial names are found in Swedish. I'll try to concentrate on the official ones.
# _brädgård_ (the lumber yard sign on official maps)
* _asterisk_ (but blaming the Belgians, you'll find a lot of asterix'es mentioned)
- _bindestreck_ (hyphen)
_ _understreck_ (under-stroke)
() _parenteser_ (plural)
[] _hakparenteser_ (plural)
{} _klammerparenteser_ (familiarly krullparenteser, ”curly parantheses”) 
/ _snedstreck_, colloquially _slash_
\ _bakstreck_ or _omvänt snedstreck_ (turned slash)
& _och_ or _et_ (both referring to the meaning ‘and’)
@ _snabel-a_ (trunk-a, Rüssel-a, proboscides-a, like referring to the elephant nose). For quite some time I (and others) fought for kanelbulle, but we lost.
+ _plus_
= _likhetstecken_; _lika med_
§ _paragraf_ (causing of course any amount of confusion when the English refer to their para. sign ¶)
” I was taught _anföringstecken_, then it was _citationstecken_, and now it’s officially _citattecken_. We only use one type, either the straight ones or the 99 type. No difference between opening and closing quotes.

The space is really tricky, thanks. Too often it's mentioned as _mellanslag,_ which typographically is the space between lines. It should be _blanksteg_, but I don't think that too many are aware of this word.


----------



## IDK

American English:

# pound
* asterisk
- dash/hyphen (if longer)
_ underscore
() parenthesis
[] brackets
/ foward slash
\ backward slash
& and
@ at
+ plus
= equals
§ section


----------



## Au101

Please note that "#" is "pound" in AmE only. It's "hash" in BrE. "Pound" would refer to "£" the sign for the British currency, the "pound" (sterling.)


----------



## Fred_C

IDK said:


> English:
> 
> #    pound
> * asterix _*asterisk*_
> -    dash/hyphen (if longer)


----------



## Hermocrates

Angel.Aura said:


> In Italian:
> 
> #  cancelletto
> *  asterisco
> -  trattino
> _  sottolineato (also trattino basso)
> ()  parentesi (tonde)
> []  parentesi (quadre)
> {} parentesi (graffe)
> /   barra (or slash)
> \   barra inversa
> &   "e" commerciale
> @  chiocciola
> +   più
> =   uguale
> §   paragrafo



A few more in Italian:

~ tilde
! punto esclamativo 
? punto interrogativo (or: "punto di domanda")
" "  virgolette
ç cediglia (but technically "cediglia" is only the little hook added as a diacritical mark)
< minore (di)
> maggiore (di)
. punto
, virgola
; punto e virgola
: due punti
% percentuale


Rye


----------



## Lugubert

Au101 said:


> Please note that "#" is "pound" in AmE only. It's "hash" in BrE. "Pound" would refer to "£" the sign for the British currency, the "pound" (sterling.)


I have tried in vain to locate the beautiful explanation of the £ I once saw: the "English dollar sign".


----------



## Au101

I'm glad that I was helpful


----------



## Tremerka

Czech:

# křížek
* hvězdička
- spojovník
_ pomlčka
() kulaté závorky
[] hranaté závorky
{} složené závorky
/ lomítko
\ opačné lomítko (reverse slash)
& ampersan
@ vzavináč
+ plus
= rovná se
§ paragraf
' apostrof
" " / « » uvozovky
$ znak dolaru
% znak procenta 
~ tilda
> větší než
< menší než
! vykřičník
? otazník
. tečka
, čárka
: dvojtečka
; středník


----------



## kusurija

Tremerka said:


> Czech:
> 
> # křížek
> * hvězdička
> - spojovník_, (pomlčka; rozdělovací znaménko na konci řádku)_
> _ pomlčkapodtržítko
> () kulaté závorky
> [] hranaté závorky
> {} složené závorky
> / lomítko
> \ opačné lomítko (reverse slash)
> & ampersan_d(?)_
> @ vzavináč
> + plus
> = rovná se_, rovnítko_
> § paragraf
> ' apostrof
> " " / « » uvozovky
> $ znak dolaru
> % znak procenta_, procento_
> _‰ promile_
> _± plusmínus_
> _º stupeň_
> ₤ _libra (libra sterlingů[šteringů])_
> _→ šipka_
> _√ odmocnítko_
> _∞ nekonečno_
> €_ euro_
> ~ tilda
> > větší než
> < menší než
> ! vykřičník
> ? otazník
> . tečka
> , čárka
> : dvojtečka
> ; středník


Thanks Tremerka for answer - and welcome to forum!

In Lithuanian:

# grotelės
* žvagždutė
- brūkšnelis
_ pabraukimas
() apvalūs skliausteliai
[] laužtiniai skliausteliai
{} ??? (ask native Lithuanian) skliausteliai
/ pasvirasis brūkšnys
\ pasvirasis kairinis brūkšnys
| vertikalus brūkšnys
& ampersandas
@ eta
+ plusas
= lygu
' apostrofas
" " / « » kabutės
$ znak dolaru
% procentas
‰promilė
º laipsnis
→ rodyklė
√ šaknis
_∞ _begalybė
€  euras
~ tildė
> didesnis
< mažesnis
! šauktukas
? klaustukas
. taškas
, kablelis
: dvitaškis
; kabliataškis


----------



## majlo

Polish:
# krzyżyk
* gwiazdka
- dywiz (łącznik)
_– _myślnik
_ podkreślnik
() nawias okrągły (_plural: _nawiasy okrągłe)
[] nawias kwadratowy (_plural: _nawiasy kwadratowe)
{} nawias klamrowy (_plural: _nawiasy klamrowe; _normally referred to as _"klamra/klamry")
/ (prawy) ukośnik (_English term "slash" is also used_)
\ lewy ukośnik (_English term "backslash" is also used, but less commonly than "slash"_)
& et (_though, I dare say most people wouldn't know this term, and would try to refer to it descriptively)_
@ małpa (_"at" is also used at times, especially in the context of giving e-mail addresses_)
+ plus
= znak równości 
§ paragraf
' apostrof / minuta (_in geographical contexts_)
" " cudzysłów
$ znak dolara
% procent
‰ promil
º stopień
′ prim (_mathematics_)
√ pierwiastek (kwadratowy drugiego stopnia)
∞znak nieskończoności
~ tylda
< > nawias ostrokątny (_plural: _nawiasy ostrokątne)
! wykrzyknik
? znak zapytania
. kropka
, przecinek
: dwukropek
; średnik


----------



## Δημήτρης

*Greek*

# Δίεση (In Cypriot Greek "κάγκελο" is very common)
* Αστερίσκος
- Παύλα
_ Κάτω παύλα
() Παρενθέσεις
[] Αγκύλες
{} Αγκύλες
/ Κάθετος
\ Ανάποδη Κάθετος, Αντίστροφη Κάθετος,
@ Παπάκι
+ Συν
- Πλην
= Ίσον
§ Παράγραφος
' Απόστροφος
. Τελεία
, Κόμμα
; Ερωτηματικό (Greek equivalent of "?". Semicolon is "Άνω τελεία")
! Θαυμαστικό
: (π)Άνω και κάτω τελεία / (π)Άνω-κάτω τελεία, διπλή τελεία
... Αποσιωπητικά
· (π)Άνω τελεία
- Ενωτικό (hyphen) 
«» Εισαγωγικά
» Ομοιωματικά
% Τοις εκατό
‰ Τοις χιλίοις


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> Thanks Tremerka for answer - and welcome to forum!
> 
> In Lithuanian:
> 
> # grotelės
> * žvagždutė
> - brūkšnelis
> _ pabraukimas
> () apvalūs skliausteliai
> [] laužtiniai skliausteliai
> {} ??? (ask native Lithuanian) skliausteliai
> / pasvirasis brūkšnys
> \ pasvirasis kairinis brūkšnys
> | vertikalus brūkšnys
> & ampersandas
> @ eta
> + plusas
> = lygu
> ' apostrofas
> " " / « » kabutės
> $ dolerio ženklas (excuse me, I forgot translate this)
> % procentas
> ‰promilė
> º laipsnis
> → rodyklė
> √ šaknis
> _∞ _begalybė
> € euras
> ~ tildė
> > didesnis
> < mažesnis
> ! šauktukas
> ? klaustukas
> . taškas
> , kablelis
> : dvitaškis
> ; kabliataškis


----------



## Rancher

dudasd said:


> Serbian
> () zagrada (pl. zagrade)
> [] srednja zagrada / četvrtasta zagrada
> {} velika zagrada



The first one can also be called _obla zagrada_ (parenthesis), but in most cases _zagrada _​(bracket) is enough. The other two are better known as _uglasta zagrada_ and _vitičasta zagrada_.



dudasd said:


> / kosa crta nadesno / desna kosa crta
> \ kosa crta nalevo / leva kosa crta



These two are called _kosa crta_ and _obrnuta kosa crta_.


----------



## arielipi

# סולמית sulamit (small ledge)
* כוכבית kokhavit (little star)
- מקף makaf
_ קו תחתון kav takhton underline
() סוגריים (עגולות sograyim (agulot = circled)
[] סוגרים מרובעות " meruba'ot (squared)
{} סוגריים מסולסלות " mesulsalot (curved) 
/ סלאש slash קו נטוי kav natuy, inclined/blented line
\ בקסלאש backslash, or the other options from above added with הפוך afukh
& אמפרסנד ampersand
@ שטרודל shtrudel, although at works a well
+ פלוס plus
= שווה shave
§ סעיף se'if
' אפוסטרוף apostrophe
. נקודה bekuda
, פסיק psik
; נקודה פסיק nekuda psik
! סימן קריאה siman kri'a
: נקודתיים neuda/otayim
... נקודה נקודה נקודה nekuda X3 
% אחוז akhuz


----------



## Stoggler

Lugubert said:


> @ _snabel-a_ (trunk-a, Rüssel-a, proboscides-a, like referring to the elephant nose). For quite some time I (and others) fought for kanelbulle, but we lost.



Kanelbulle would have been a perfect name for that sign!  Shame it lost out.

Mmmm, kanelbullar...


----------



## 涼宮

ivanovic77 said:


> Spanish:
> 
> *#* almohadilla, numeral (In Venezuela only numeral is used)
> *** asterisco
> *-* guión
> *_* subrayado (Here it's called either _piso_ or _underscore_. Piso is the common term, underscore is for people more into computers)
> *()* paréntesis
> *[]* corchetes
> *{}* llaves
> */* barra (When there is no specification they're called _Slash_ here. When not, I think yours are used)
> *\* barra inversa
> *&* et, 'y' comercial (not used traditionally in Spanish)
> *@* arroba
> *+* signo más
> *=* signo de igualdad, igual
> *§* signo de sección


----------



## luitzen

Frisian:

# stekje
* stjerke
- minteken, streepke, streekje, ôfbrekteken
_  leech streepke, leech streekje
() heakje(s) (iepen/ticht)
[] rjocht(e) heakje(s) (iepen/ticht)
{} 
/ skeanestreek, foaroerstreek
\ oerbekstreek
& en, enteken
@ aapke, et
+ plus, plusteken
= is, isteken
§ paragraafteken
? fraachteken
! útropteken
â (accent circonflexe) dakje, kapke, breedteken
á skerpteken
à klamteken
ä trema
: dûbele punt
; puntkomma
„” oanhellingstekens (quotation marks)
' streekje, fuortlitteken, apostrof


----------



## apmoy70

Δημήτρης said:


> *Greek*
> 
> # Δίεση ['ði.esi] (fem.)
> * Αστερίσκος [aste'riskos] (masc.)
> - Παύλα [pavla] (fem.)
> _ Κάτω παύλα ['kato 'pavla] (fem.)
> () Παρενθέσεις [paren'θesis] (fem. pl.), [pa'renθesi] (fem. sing.)
> [] Αγκύλες [aɲ'ɟiles] (fem. pl.), [aɲ'ɟili] (fem. sing.)
> {} Αγκύλες Άγκιστρα ['aɲɟistra] (neut. pl.), ['aɲɟistro] (neut. sing.)
> / Κάθετος ['kaθetos] (fem.)
> \ Ανάποδη Κάθετος, Αντίστροφη Κάθετος Ανάστροφη διαγώνιος [a'nastrofi ði.a'ɣonios] (fem.)
> @ Παπάκι [pa'paci] (neut.)
> + Συν [sin] (neut.)
> - Πλην [plin] (neut.)
> = Ίσον ['ison] (neut.)
> § Παράγραφος [pa'raɣrafos]
> ' Απόστροφος [a'postrofos] (fem.)
> . Τελεία [te'li.a] (fem.)
> , Κόμμα ['koma] (neut.)
> ; Ερωτηματικό [erotimatiko] (neut.) (Greek equivalent of "?". Semicolon is "Άνω τελεία")
> ! Θαυμαστικό [θavmasti'ko] (neut.)
> : (π)Άνω και κάτω τελεία [ano ce 'kato te'li.a] / (π)Άνω-κάτω τελεία ['ano 'kato te'lia], διπλή τελεία [ði'pli te'li.a]
> ... Αποσιωπητικά [aposi.opiti'ka] (neut. pl.)
> · (π)Άνω τελεία ['ano te'lia] (fem.)
> - Ενωτικό [enoti'ko] (neut.) (hyphen)
> «» Εισαγωγικά [isaɣoʝi'ka] (neut. pl.)
> » Ομοιωματικά [omi.omati'ka] (neut. pl.)
> % Τοις εκατό [tis eka'to]
> ‰ Τοις χιλίοις [tis çi'li.is]



...and a few more

~ Κυμματοειδής παύλα [cimato.iðis 'pavla] (fem.), Eπίπαυλα [e'pipavla] (fem.)
> Μεγαλύτερο [meɣa'litero] (neut.)
< Μικρότερο [mi'krotero] (neut.)
| Kατακόρυφος [kata'korifos] (fem.)
¦ Διακεκομμένη κατακόρυφος [ði.aceko'meni kata'korifos] (fem.)


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:

() _parèntesis_
[] _claudàtors_
{} _claus _("keys")
/ _barra (obliqua)_
\ _barra (obliqua) inversa_
«» _cometes _("little commas"), _cometes llatines _(the traditional ones in Catalan, in decline due to modern keyboards)
"" _cometes angleses
- guionet _("little hash")
__ guió baix _("low hash")
'_ apòstrof_
* _asterisc_
& _et
~ titlla_
@ _arrova, rova
# coixinet _("little cushion"),_ quadradet_ ("little square")
+ _més_
- _menys_
> _major que_
< _menor que_
= _igual
% per cent_
§ _paràgraf_
? _interrogant, signe d'interrogació_
! _exclamació, signe d'exclamació_
â _(accent)_ _circumflexe_
á _accent agut, accent tancat_ ("closed accent"), because in Catalan <é ó> are pronounced /e o/
à _accent greu, accent obert _("open accent"), because in Catalan <è ò> are pronounced /ɛ ɔ/
ä _dièresi
. punt
, coma_
: _dos punts_
; _punt i coma
... punts suspensius _


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese:āōēūī

For many symbols we use phonetic transcriptions of English names.
@ アットマーク (/atto maku/ from "at mark")
# シャープ (/shāpu/ from musical sign "sharp")
$ ドル (/doru/ from "dollar")
% パーセント (/pāsento/ from "per cent")
& アンド (/ando/ from "and")
; セミコロン (/semi koron/ from "semi colon")
: コロン (/koron/ from "colon")
" ダブルコーテーション (/daburu kōtēshon/ from "double quotation")
' シングルコーテーション (/shinguru kōtēshon/ from "single quotation")
, カンマ (/kanma/ from "comma")
/ スラッシュ (/surasshu/ from "slash")
\ バックスラッシュ (/bakku surasshu/ from "back slash")
_ アンダーバー (/andā bā/ from "underbar") or アンダースコア (/andā sukoa/ from "underscore")

Some have Japanese names along with English names:
! エクスクラメーションマーク (/ekusukuramēshon māku/ from "exclamation mark") or びっくりマーク (/bikkuri māku/ surprise mark)
? クエスチョンマーク (/kuesuchon māku/ from "question mark") or はてなマーク (/hatena māku/ question mark)
* アスタリスク (/asutarisuku/ from "asterisk"), スター (/sutā/ from "star"), アスター (/asutā/ shorthand of "asterisk"?) or こめ (/kome/ which means "rice", from a similarly shaped kanji 米)
- マイナス (/mainasu/ from "minus"), ダッシュ (/dasshu/ from "dash") or ひく (/hiku/ Japanese for "subtract")
+ プラス (/purasu/ from "plus") or たす (/tasu/ Japanese for "add")
= イコール (/ikōru/ from "equal") or は (/wa/ Japanese for "is"/"makes")
. ピリオド (/piriodo/ form "period"), ドット (/dotto/ from "dot") or てん (/ten/ Japanese for "point"/"dot")
~ チルダ (/chiruda/ from "tilde") or にょろ (/nyoro/ Japanese onomatopeia meaning "squiggly")

Only Japanese names are used for some:
() かっこ /kakko/ (小かっこ (small paren) or 丸かっこ (round paren) to distinguish from braces or curly braces)
{} 中かっこ /chū kakko/ (middle paren)
[] 大かっこ /dai kakko/ (large paren)
< 小なり /shō nari/ (is smaller than)
> 大なり /dai nari/ (is larger than)


----------



## igusarov

Russian-specific names:
^ - крыша = "roof".
# - решётка ~= "grill". This word "решётка" is also used in Russian expressions for "grid", "jail bars", "crystal lattice", "radiator grille".
@ - собака = "dog"
| - труба = "tube", most likely it's a calque from "pipe".

() - круглые скобки = lit. "round parens".
[] - квадратные скобки = lit. "square parens".
{} - фигурные скобки ~= "ornamental parens".
<> - угловые скобки = lit. "angular parens".

* - звёздочка = "little star"
- - тире, дефис = "dash", "hypen"
_ - подчерк = "underscore"
~ - тильда = "tilda"
& - амперсанд = "ampersand"

Traditional punctuation symbols !?,.:;'" and traditional math symbols +-*/=><% on the keyboard are called exactly as in real world, so they do not present any problem for voice communication.


----------

